# Jorg Custom Woodworks



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Just found this website while searching for something:

Jorg Custom Woodworks

Seems to have interesting custom-made accessories.


----------



## Mike_Bike (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the glass hoppers but they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Personally I don't like the shape of his handles. Have a look at the home Barista forum at the stuff Cannon fodder does.

I have some, they are beautiful

http://www.home-barista.com/marketplace/custom-wood-for-your-espresso-machine-t10642.html


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice... Expo - did you order direct from the forum?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a contact near to me, who is making up half a dozen different types of handles, for me to send to Dave for the grind off, so that people can inspect his work. This chap (Duncan) only works with `English wood, certainly nothing from the rainforest! I am really impressed with his efforts so far, and hope to be collecting my stuff for my L1 at the back end of next week. This pic is of his first attempt. It is in Maple which is too light for my preference but and unfinished but you get the intention ok

  

He has slimmed the mark Two down a bit!


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks quite nice! How much does he charge for his stuff?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Everything else will be revealed shortly. He needs to just check on costs and time. The handles from home barrista are between $45 and $100 each....less than that!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

spune said:


> Nice... Expo - did you order direct from the forum?


Actually I didn't, because as it happens he made a batch of handles for the Expobar for Bella Barista, so I got instant delivery and saved postage.

I think I put some photos up here somewhere. The shape of the handle is lovely... really comfortable too. He tends to do a set of two handles plus all the knobs and lever ends for whichever machine you use. I really like the cocobolo, but the bacote wood ones he did for BB were a better match for my dark oak kitchen.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone on here has one of the glass hoppers, iirc; be good to eliminate the biggest bit of unattractive plastic from the typical home setup. That site has a nice reference of PF basket sizes which is handy

http://www.jorgcustomwoodworks.com/sizes-tamper-bases.html


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i wonder if glass isn't better for not imparting static to the beans as well


----------

